# Origin Of Dohra - Aagya Bhaee Akaal Ki Tabhi Chalayo Panth



## leroy (Nov 29, 2009)

WAHEGURUJIKAKHALSAWAHEGURUJIKEFATEH.

There is a Dohra recited after ardas............Agayaa paee akal ki .............


Does anyone know from which Granth this dohra is from?

Can anyone please show me the full version of this dohra?

Your help will be much appreciated. Many thanks.

Leroy Singh.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*



 			 Guru Manyo Granth By Maskeen Ji - Part 1


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

leroy ji

The dohra was part of Guru Gobind Singh's last sermon. Now part of the daily Ardaas, 
_
    aagya bhai Akal ki Tabhi chalayo Panth,
    Sab Sikhan ko hukum hai Guru Manyo Granth.
    Guru Granth ji manyo pargat Guran ki deh.
    jo, prabh ko milna chahe khoj shabad men le._

its inclusion is based on the rahitnama of Bhai Nand Lal, an eye witness to the sermon in which Guru Gobind Singh affirmed

_Dusara rup Granth ji jan Un ke ang mero kar man Jo sikh gur darshan ki chah Darshan karo granth ji ah. Jo mam sath chaho kar bat Granth ji parhe bichare sath. jo muj bachan sunan ki chai Granth ji parhe sune chit lae mero rup Granth ji jan Is men bhed nahin kuchh man 

_The Granth is second myself  It should be taken for me.     A Sikh who wants to see me, should have a look at the Granth.       One who wishes to talk to me, should read the Granth and think      over it. One who is anxious to listen to my talk, he should read the     Granth and listen to its recitation with attention.  Consider the     Granth as my own self.  Have not the least doubt about it. (translation from Sikh Gurus)

This account is recorded in notes of the court poet Sainapat, Bhai Nand Lal and Dhadi Nath Mal. This is my understanding. Not all recitations of ardas include the dohra to which you refer. Please correct me if I am wrong about this.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

There is an interesting post on this question at SikhiToTheMax. Scroll down to the 10/3/2004 comments by Mdm Kaur, Mesage 525. At this link SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge


----------



## satnamr46 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

The Dohra: Agya Bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth, Sab Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth. Guru Granth ko Manyo pargat Guran ki deh Jo Prabhu ko milna chahe khoj sabad men leh This from Bhai Prahlad Singh Jis Rehatnama and also appears in Bhai Heer Singh jis in diary. Raj karega khalsa Aaki rahe na koe, Khawar hoe sabh milainge bacheh sharan jo hoe. This is from Bhai Nand Lal Jis (Sikhi to the max:message 1901)
*AwigAw BeI Akwl kI qbI clwiea pMQ ]
sB isKn ko hukm hY gurU mwina gRMQ ]
gurU gRMQ jI mwina pRgt gurW kI dyh ]
jwkw ihrdw suD hY Koj Sbd mYN lyh ]
Agya Bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth,
Sab Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth.
Guru Granth ko Manyo pargat Guran ki deh 
Jo Prabhu ko milna chahe khoj sabad men leh
(g. igAwn isMG, qvwrIK gurU Kwls*)
(Tawarikh Guru Khalsa by Giani Gian Singh Part-1, p-1142) (See Reht Nama Bhai Prahlad Singh)
 Tankhahnama (all about sikhs)


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

Satnam ji

Thanks for the information. I however cannot tell if the rehitnama is only that of Bhai Prahlad Singh or also found in the rehitnama of Bhai Nand Lal. Sorting out the rehits has always been a problem for me. Your clarification would be appreciated. Then if wrong I want to delete my reply to avoid confusion.

Also thanks for the reference at the bottom of your post.  Here is the link for interested readers: http://www.allaboutsikhs.com/introduction/ardaas-the-sikh-prayers.html

Note: I am checking sources now for Tankhahnama, per your reference, and it is looking more confusing. Not only Bhai Prahalad Singh and Bhai Nand Lal may have made note of these verses, but there may have been at least one more person. HELP to straighten this out!

Anyway it is clear that the dhora appears in the rehitnamas, and is not part of a *holy granth. *


----------



## satnamr46 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

Narayanjot Ji ,
Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

Here is more to add to the cofusion before we can sort it out. And it is from one of the topics discussed at SPN.

*Rattan Singh Bhangu*

ਸਭ _ਸਿਖਨ_ ਕੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ । ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ  ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਪ੍ਗਟ ਗੁਰਾਂ ਕੀ ਦੇਹ । ਜੋ ਪ੍ਭ ਕੋ ਮਿਲਬੋ ਚਹੈ ਖੋਜ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਮੈਂ ਲੇਹ । -----Ref ਪੰਥ  ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ (Panth Parkash) Aagia Bhaee Akal Ki Tabi Chalaeo Panth.  *...*
www.sikhphilosophy.net/history-of.../24356-rattan-singh-bhangu.html
Ratan Singh Bhangu (d. 1846) - a descendant of Mahtab Singh (who had, along  with young Sukha Singh, assassinated Massa Ranghar, the tyrannical Zakariya  Khan’s deputy, in 1740, as punishment for desecrating the precincts of  Harimandir Sahib).

ਆਗਿਆ ਭਈ ਅਕਾਲ ਕੀ ਤਬੀ ਚਲਾਇਓ ਪੰਥ ।
ਸਭ ਸਿਖਨ ਕੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੈ  ਗੁਰੂ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ।
ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਪ੍ਗਟ ਗੁਰਾਂ ਕੀ ਦੇਹ ।
ਜੋ ਪ੍ਭ ਕੋ  ਮਿਲਬੋ ਚਹੈ ਖੋਜ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਮੈਂ ਲੇਹ । -----Ref ਪੰਥ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ (Panth Parkash)
_Aagia Bhaee  Akal Ki Tabi Chalaeo Panth.
Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai Guru Manio  Granth.
Guru Granth Ji Maneo Pargat Guran Ki Deh.
Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chahai  Khoj Sabd Main Leh._

The above reference is given in the book  “Safarnama & Zafarnama” by Giani Ishwar Singh Nara and translated in to  English by Joginder Singh M. A. Page, 280.

Cordially,

Virinder S.  Grewal
Williamston, MI


I was just reading GURMAT MARTAND by Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha and
came across a dohra similar to the one we are discussing.This dohra is on the last page(416)of this book and it is attributed to Bhai Prahlad Singh.It goes: Akaal purakh ke bachhan sion,pargat chalaa-eo Panth Sabh Sikhan ko bachhan hai Guru maanee-oh Granth.

Respectfully
Satnam Singh Randhawa


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Dohra Help required please.*

satnam ji

A big smile came over my face when I saw you had answered. This has been bothering me all day.

So far I have discovered that there were several individuals who recorded the dohra in their annecdotal notes of Guru Gobind Singh's last sermon to the Khalsa. Not only Bhai Nand Lal, and Bhai Prahlad Singh, and the poet Sainpat, but possibly 3 others as well. 

I would have to go back to find the exact names. So you have also identified Rattan Singh Bhandu.

This at first seems like no one knows what is going on. But the more I considered the problem, the more it seemed like a positive finding. The dohra -- if recorded by 3, or more than 3 contemporaries, of Guru Gobind Singh -- would not then be something that a zealot invented. It was not plucked out of thin air. It looks more like there is confirmation across several sources regarding its importance. That contributes to its validity. It does not subtract from the importance of the words of the dohra. And the question -- where did it come from -- answer -- Guru Gobind Singh -- appears validated. 

Just my hunch! We should keep up the research. Thanks so much


----------



## PremSingh0000 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bhai Sahib, very pleased to read this discussion where everyone is coming up with diligent attempts to answer and more importantly honest answers as one knows them.  It is sid that to know truth one has to start from where one is at.  I want to provide my understanding to the question.  The Dohra "Aagya Bhai Akal Ki, Tabhi Chlayo Panth..." Appears verbatim in Panth Parkash written by Giani Gian Singh (1822-1921).  Panth Parkash was written in 1880.  Howeveras we are also directed to ponder on the word of the Guru, I am amazed by Dhan Guru Nanak's declaration of Pavan Guru, in the slok that concludes the bani of Japji...Guru Fateh Ji


----------



## rakhbir (Feb 27, 2017)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Just reading through this thread and was exactly what I am looking for. 

I was wondering, did you get to any conclusion - please share it with me, as I have been looking for this answer since years, to correct spelling and pronunciation to display on Gurdwara Sahib.  Here is what I have found - please correct if it is not right.


----------



## lionprinceuk (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone know why after this Dohra is recited, it changes according wo which sampradaiye/ sect that you follow? Such as Nihang Ardas:

Sanatan Sikhi - The Nihang Ardas
Dohra-

Agia Bhai Akaal kee tabi chalayo Panth. Sab Sikhan ko hukam he Guru manio Granth,
Guru Granth jee manio pargat Guran ki deh. Jo Prabh ko milbo chahey khoj shabad me leh.

Raaj karega Khalsa aaki rahe na koi. Khuaar hoe sabh milenge bache sharan jo hoe.

Uth gai safa malechh ki kar koorha paasaar. Dankaa baajey Fatey ka Nehklank avtaar.

Nanak Guru Gobind Singh ji, Pooran Gur Avtaar. Jagmag jot biraaj rahe sri Abchal nagar majhaar.


Vaheguru Naam jahaaj he charey so utharey paar. Jo sharda kar senvde Gur paar uthaaran haar.

Khanda jan ke haath me Kalgee sohe sees. So hamri rachhe-an kare Guru Kalgidhaar Jagdeesh.


----------

